# Incoming - Forgeworld MKIII Armour



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

So that forgeworld armour that has been glimpsed has finally unravelled and can be seen here. Also available for preorder are these Rouge Trader era special weapons.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't forget the Umbra pattern bolters and the ancient special weapons also incoming on the site.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, they look really excellent! Nice find.

Midnight


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

*Forgeworld Caestus Assault Ram*

Am liking this a lot.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, the l weapons are just nice. Very similar to the old-school weapons, but updated to fit with the newer look...

Ditto for the Mark III armour. Now to see what the story for them is...


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

all the new stuff seriously looks awesome, those mk3 will defiently be used in my word bearers army as chosen, just add some horns and chaotic iconography then walla lol, 
£20 is a pretty gd price for it as well, but damn thats another £20 i want to spend,
all we need now is some other mks and we're set


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm thinking FW Legion of the Damned, tbh...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm liking the Pre Heresy/Rouge Trader stuff, I'm considering adding a Luna Wolves army to my list of projects. Either that or some how incorporating it into my DA/AoA joint strike force, perhaps by including a few Consecrators' squads in the army, along with a LRMk2B and maybe a Fellblade. For those that don't know, the Consecrators are a DA successor chapter that retained the DA legion's color scheme and inherited the legion's oldest wargear.

Is it me or does that landing craft look like it has the flying capabilities of a house brick? I can get how it would work with it's original role in mind, in space where there is no gravity, but how in the hell does that thing fly through a planet's atmosphere with gravitational forces being applied to it.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Now I am the first to hate new marine releases - but the old skool missile launcher gave me nostalgic shivers


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

The new mini's look amazing! Except, 5 models for £20..meaning £5 per model...hmm...screw it I want them ;D They will do nicely for sternguard


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The ram reminds me of the old H1 Cov dropships.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

I NEED those MkIII armours for my Iron warriors. Combine these with the Iron Warrior conversion pack and add some meltas, and here is a squad of Chosens!

And by the way:


dlakertor said:


> The new mini's look amazing! Except, 5 models for £20..meaning £5 per model...hmm...screw it I want them ;D They will do nicely for sternguard


20£ / 5 models = 4£/model, not 5 :wink:
that's still 4£  but I really need those. the Assault ram is good too, look at it's rules!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

These are sexy.

Must buy.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I Need Them So Much Damn It


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I was (un)lucky enough to have been around when those weapons were all there was, and they were terrible looking then. Even FW can't do a whole lot for them. The Mk III armour, however, will find it's way onto some of my WG.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

god the chick in terminator 3 is hot.....

Anyway, great move by FW, fan have been screaming for heresy stuff for ages and finally someone has delivered, great start will be adding them to our site when they are released, for those collectors who dont want 5 and just want a sergeant or sternguard or commander or what ever.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

can i be the first to call it?

that ram looks like wipeOut afterbirth! 

not their best model, but still a nice model


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

i actually like the caestus assault ram especially the fact that it can carry 10 models whether there in power armour or terminator armour and with invunerable save against front armour attacks and immunity against the melta special rule plus troops been able to assault out of it, means itll be quite an assest


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

i think there are more to come too tbh, one of the sm's in the newsletter is different


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

ownzu said:


> i think there are more to come too tbh, one of the sm's in the newsletter is different


there is a mention of "the first in a series" somewhere


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> ...god the chick in Terminator 3 is hot...


She's even hotter in 'The Sword Of Xanten' :biggrin:


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

wow i can now use a bayonet bolter weapon to be used in my army


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> god the chick in terminator 3 is hot.....


For every beautiful woman in the world, there is at least one guy that is tired of her shit!:wink:


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

im likin the gears of war style guns


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

View attachment 7330
This model just screems Storm Raven conversion.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

I'll definitely be adding some MkIII Armoured Sternguard units to my Deathwatch list, but was never a fan of the RT weapons.

The Assault Ram I like but £92 is just edging into the price range I start to baulk at for a single model..reminds me somewhat of the Covenant Landing Craft in Halo 1 .


----------



## LordMolnar (Mar 28, 2008)

I suppose that I'm the only one who thinks that assault craft model is TERRIBLE. 










+










=










Not for me. No thank you. And for that much money, I'd happily make one that doesn't look like a flying boat.


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

LordMolnar said:


> I suppose that I'm the only one who thinks that assault craft model is TERRIBLE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Huh i was thinking land speeder + thunderhawk+ landraider but that assault ram is awesome


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

I think you've missed a couple of key style ideas 

Falcon Grav Tank








+

2 Packs of after 8 mints









=
1 uninspired piece of over priced tat









And thank god that this








Didnt turn out to be the storm raven


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

deathwatch27 said:


> Didnt turn out to be the storm raven


I dunno, when you compare that to the current stormraven model it is far superior, I mean comparing that to this








you can easily tell which is the superior model


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Like I said earlier, I can see how this would work in its designed role as a an assault boat for ship to ship boarding actions, but it has no place on a battlefield as it looks like it has the flying capabilities of a fucking house brick. The rules for it are fucking awesome, the model however is an epic failure IMHO.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> but it has no place on a battlefield as it looks like it has the flying capabilities of a fucking house brick.


like a thunderhawk, land speeder, marauder, thunderbolt and a Valkyrie


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

The thunderhawk has 3 massive engines and vertical thruster, the land speeder uses skimmer technology, etc.... And who cares as long as the models look good and well priced. That this new one is neither



tu_shan82 said:


> Like I said earlier, I can see how this would work in its designed role as a an assault boat for ship to ship boarding actions, but it has no place on a battlefield as it looks like it has the flying capabilities of a fucking house brick. The rules for it are fucking awesome, the model however is an epic failure IMHO.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I am with Stella on this one, every aircraft designed for 40k has the aerodynamic properties of a flying piece of dog crap.... At best. Getting on one because it looks like it would never fly is stupid.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

gen.ahab said:


> I am with Stella on this one, every aircraft designed for 40k has the aerodynamic properties of a flying piece of dog crap.... At best. Getting on one because it looks like it would never fly is stupid.


hell most modern planes have the aerodynamics of dog crap...on purpose, just look at the eurofighter or even a Bee, its already been proven they CANNOT fly, no exceptions, its entirely impossible....but they both fly.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

deathwatch27 said:


> The thunderhawk has 3 massive engines and vertical thruster, the land speeder uses skimmer technology, etc.... And who cares as long as the models look good and well priced. That this new one is neither



I agree, while the other examples of flyers also look like they they cannot realistically be able to fly, they still look good and I would be glad to own a marauder or thunderhawk. This on the other hand looks like something that comes out your back door the morning after having eaten an extra spicy vindaloo.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I like the rules for the Assault Ram. But I mean, it looks like it should be a boat more than an aircraft!


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

I like the new Mk111 models but they look a little more hertics style not imperium cause of the powerpack and helmets taking on the custom style helmet of the Ancient Chaos Marines, The Assualt Ram eh looks like the orgianl Conent Drop unit used in halo. 

ps how add pictures please pmsg me about it


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> hell most modern planes have the aerodynamics of dog crap...on purpose, just look at the eurofighter or even a Bee, its already been proven they CANNOT fly, no exceptions, its entirely impossible....but they both fly.


Exactly, they all have horrid aerodynamic properties... But they have the proper avionics to compensate. Except for the bee, that is.


----------



## DuesIncarmine (Jul 3, 2009)

they will look great as vets for my Blood Angels.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got a sneaky look at the next set mk4 maximus same deal 5 marines heads arms etc
and new set of ferrus pattern bolters,they are the ones with the box magazine like on the sternguard, again pack of ten


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

is Mk4 the stuff they use on the red scorpions?

I'm looking to convert some sternguard after i paint my next rhino so those bolters would be very handy - any idea on the ETA?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Varakir said:


> is Mk4 the stuff they use on the red scorpions?
> 
> I'm looking to convert some sternguard after i paint my next rhino so those bolters would be very handy - any idea on the ETA?


yup, the very same ,but the whole armour this time not just the head and such....wonder if they will do mk8?


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

damm icant link with this browser but look at forgeworld site:grin: you will be suprised edit yay mk 4


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

its up now 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> yup, the very same ,but the whole armour this time not just the head and such....wonder if they will do mk8?


Going by earlier comments from FW I expect they will do quite a few sets as long as they sell and I don't expect that to be too much of a problem,
nice to hear of the ferrus pattern bolters as well, thanks!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

iv got a feeling mk5 will be next, because the ork kommando nob has a mk5 helmet on his trophy spike, and im thinking mk5 also because of how theyve now done mk3 and now mk4 so the natural progression would be mk5


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

where is 1 and 2 though?, I like thunder armour....wouldn't buy any, but I like it


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I hope they do 2nd edition style heavy weapons, it wouldn't be that much of a stretch considering that they've done RT era weapons. I just think shoulder mounted heavy weapons look a treat.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Wot?... No Thunder Armour?

I'm really liking different marks of armour.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I love these bolters!










I may very well have to grab a pack or two of these for the most venerable of my Plague Marines...


----------

